# Topics > Books >  Book "In Our Own Image: Savior or Destroyer? The History and Future of Artificial Intelligence", George Zarkadakis, 2015

## Airicist

Book "In Our Own Image: Savior or Destroyer? The History and Future of Artificial Intelligence", George Zarkadakis, October 13, 2015 on Amazon

Book "In Our Own Image: Savior or Destroyer? The History and Future of Artificial Intelligence", reprint edition, Kindle edition on Amazon

Author - George Zarkadakis

----------

